# Makita AVT hammer drill chuck stuck?



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with a sds chuck being stuck? It was working fine earlier today but when I went to roll up today the chuck would not move to allow the bit to come out. I tried the old hammer tap on the chuck but had no success.


----------



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

curapa said:


> Anyone have any experience with a sds chuck being stuck? It was working fine earlier today but when I went to roll up today the chuck would not move to allow the bit to come out. I tried the old hammer tap on the chuck but had no success.


Something similar happened to a bosch I owned. I blew out the concrete dust in the release mechanism with a compressor and sprayed some wd40. It works fine now. Makes me want to buy that milwaukee dust shroud system. 

http://www.toolup.com/milwaukee_230...cse&utm_campaign=sc&scpid=8&scid=scsho3188590

But I guess I would need to buy a milwaukee hammer to make it match XD


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah if you don't keep em lubed they can seize, drill in reverse, tap with a hammer, if it's really stuck replace the chuck.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

If you have a spot you can drill into without consequences try running it in 3-4 inches and the run it in reverse, sometimes that'll break it loose (note: sometimes, no guarantees) then the next tricks are hammer tapping, then hammer destroying...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I got a cheap bit stuck in my impact so I clamped it in a vice and ran it in reverse....not sure if I'd do the same with a hammerdrill. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Spray some pb blaster in it


----------

